# Rich at Heart



## ZaneybyLizane (Nov 19, 2016)

This is a recreation of a painting originally done by Sue Tsai, one of my favorite artists. Any feedback would be appreciated


----------



## picassolite (Dec 10, 2016)

Rich at Heart, Eve, Mother Nature, Mary Jane ... tells me you are heavy into symbolism.

My intuition tells me ... there will be many successful solo shows in your future ... as your paintings won't want to share the spotlight with competing images. 

And why should they. They are good.


----------

